# i love mac cosmetics a lot!! [[ 20 pictures ]]



## resin (Jun 8, 2008)

UPDATED DECEMBER 14, 2008.

i forgot to include my 'take a hint' tendertone lip balm. lol


to view a bigger image http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3106/...2627208d_o.jpg






lollipop loving, fun n' sexy, high top, california dreamin', pervette, viva glam, her fancy, screenqueen, melrose mood, bombshell, pink cabana, zandra, gilty kiss, pop circle, pure rose, style it up, rio babe, russian red, real doll, hollywood nights, not so innocent, bunny pink, florabundi, stroke of lust, & sol.





sorry for the blurry image, i'm too tired to pull it all out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























slimshines: bare | missy | kissable | voile​
&&& how i store my make-up http://specktra.net/f239/how-i-store...metics-108289/


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

cool collection! i can see some tokidoki


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 8, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!  You have quite a lippies collection growing!!

BTW, you can use clear nailpolish instead of tape on your brushes; works just the same, but less snagging on things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## resin (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Gorgeous collection!  You have quite a lippies collection growing!!

BTW, you can use clear nailpolish instead of tape on your brushes; works just the same, but less snagging on things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing!_

 
thank you! yeah, i haven't bought any clear nail polish. i keep forgetting!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have that dior makeup bag too


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 8, 2008)

Great collection.... I am so jelous of your Playboy compact!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 9, 2008)

Wicked collection! love the lippies


----------



## User40 (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful Collection!


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats a great collection!


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome collection! I am loving the barbie products I missed out on those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna grab some on ebay


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 10, 2008)

I love your collection ......... definatly not a nuetral color kinda girl!!!! lol ...... Me either!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 11, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 11, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## resin (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entyce08* 

 
_I love your collection ......... definatly not a nuetral color kinda girl!!!! lol ...... Me either!_

 
now that you mention it i didn't even realize that i had no neutrals hahaha
i'll need to get some now :] i haven't been to a MAC store in a month since i moved to live with my family for the summer and i'm dyingggg.

thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 12, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

nice stuff xx


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow  - fab collection!

Love your shadows & lippies


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jul 1, 2008)

beautiful collection. Love your lippies


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## adegea (Jul 5, 2008)

Fab collection!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## val-x (Jul 5, 2008)

GREAT COLLECTION! very pwetty
What are the 2 lipstick from Heatherette?
What's Smooth Harmony like?(I'm NW15-NC20 for reference)


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely LOVELY collection!! I'm so envious!!


----------



## resin (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_GREAT COLLECTION! very pwetty
What are the 2 lipstick from Heatherette?
What's Smooth Harmony like?(I'm NW15-NC20 for reference)_

 
thanks so much!
i didn't like smooth harmony so i gave it to my mom, i didn't like the matte finish on it. 

the two heatherette lipsticks are lollipop loving and melrose mood.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW i LOVEEE your collection its amazing!!!
my face when i saw your collection = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW i LOVEEE your collection its amazing!!!
my face when i saw your collection = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 24, 2008)

nice collection. I love lippies & shadows myself


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 24, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice collection! Everything looks soooo gooood!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahhh.. everything looks so delicious!


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## resin (Dec 15, 2008)

updated!!!!

new photographs and more items!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

Great collection.  Thanks for taking the time to post... the pictures are so clear and neat!


----------



## icesng (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice stuff! I love your collection!


----------



## -Merel. (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice collection! Love the pink nailpolish!


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 17, 2008)

very nice...


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 17, 2008)

wow love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dresscamp.... lol.


----------



## animacani (Dec 19, 2008)

Love your collection! What are the blushes in your palette?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm just gonna say... OMG!!!!


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Your collection is amazing, I want ALL of your lippies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 26, 2009)

hi, i hope you see this request but can you please swatch *Pink Cabana *next to* Lollipop loving*?. I have PC and thinking of getting LL if I find that they are not too similar


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: i love mac cosmetics a lot!! [[ 21 pictures ]]*

love it!! good job


----------

